# Resin Bodies from custom casters



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Who all is doing resin cast slot car bodies? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

resin dude is good guy fcb


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I have some bodies from Breakout Bodies.

http://breakoutbodies.com/

Also have some from Balls Out Racing

http://ballsoutho.webs.com/


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Also 9 finger hobbies


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Who all is doing resin cast slot car bodies?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would like 2C a "Link-Directory" of slot car related suppliers here..
NOT advertisement, Just an "FYI" on what's out there...
even world-wide...

"Lil - Guy; "Cottage / Garage / Basement" type MFG folks.... :thumbsup:
TY,

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Taillights fade on the bay...been using his stuff quite a bit lately

another great body source http://public.fotki.com/ButchsResinBods/


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im still around,cant say kicking because my foot is still post-op healing.
Christian


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Any pics or news on any new bodies Chris? Curious minds want to know!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Almost the whole line of original aurora and doing the merc,t-bird,57 chevy and t-rod o-gauge.
Also some custom stuff that's still under wraps.
Christian


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

MEV Originals has a lot of stuff.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm still kicking...quite a wide selection of bodies:
http://www.bat-jet.com/


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Magnuts said:


> I'm still kicking...quite a wide selection of bodies:
> http://www.bat-jet.com/


Just ordered a couple Altered Dragster bodies.

I have 3 Rat Fink Bandit bodies of yours I still need to put on chassis.
What am I waiting for...Doh?

Will order some of those Pickups and vw bugs next time. 

Bob...Very Cool Stuff...zilla


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks Bob! Although road racing and sports cars are my focus...drag cars are there too! ...TOM


----------



## choc-ice (Jul 25, 2012)

I do lots in 1:32 scale
http://www.chase-cars.com/index.php/bodyshells


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Magnuts said:


> Thanks Bob! Although road racing and sports cars are my focus...drag cars are there too! ...TOM


Never thought about using these bearsox rims with this body but, this thread got me to start messing around with this body. 

Plan on using different color tires and moon disc hubcaps in the rims.




Will post pictures of this Rat Finkster in my custom thread when more gets done to it.

Bob...I enjoy the build & then race it too...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Never thought about using these bearsox rims with this body but, this thread got me to start messing around with this body.
> 
> Plan on using different color tires and moon disc hubcaps in the rims.
> 
> ...


*Hey now I am digging this puppy already Zilla ! **NICE color choice on them tires too !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Never thought about using these bearsox rims with this body but, this thread got me to start messing around with this body.
> 
> Plan on using different color tires and moon disc hubcaps in the rims.
> 
> ...


looks like a Tom Daniels (??) "Beatnik-Bandit" (??) :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Bubba 123 said:


> looks like a Tom Daniels (??) "Beatnik-Bandit" (??) :thumbsup:
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Beatnik Bandit yes
Tom Daniels No Big Daddy Ed Roth


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

41-willys said:


> Beatnik Bandit yes
> Tom Daniels No Big Daddy Ed Roth


TY :thumbsup:
can't wait 2 see it finished !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree Bubba, can't wait!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Never thought about using these bearsox rims with this body but, this thread got me to start messing around with this body.
> 
> Plan on using different color tires and moon disc hubcaps in the rims.
> 
> ...


where are these resin kits available from (??)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

Bubba 123 said:


> where are these resin kits available from (??)
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Magnuts
I'm still kicking...quite a wide selection of bodies:
http://www.bat-jet.com/

bubbba you will find this body on this website


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Magnuts said:


> I'm still kicking...quite a wide selection of bodies:
> http://www.bat-jet.com/


You can get these kits from Magnuts....CLICK ON LINK!!

I will post some more pictures of the Dragster bodies I ordered that came in the other day later tonight
after running our son to & from soccer practice. (It's indoors during the Winter)

Bob...resin body builder...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

purple66bu said:


> Taillights fade on the bay...been using his stuff quite a bit lately
> 
> another great body source http://public.fotki.com/ButchsResinBods/


Taillights fade (Greg Gipe AKA: Alphaslot here on HT) did this blue resin casting.
I added a few things to it...


----------

